# RE: Clutch On Life Support



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: Clutch On Life Support*

On a recent 680 (local freeway) speed run my clutch starting acting and smelling weird. It happened after a 3rd. gear 50 mph stab through 4th. to redline. She refused to come out of 4th. until I came close to a complete stop and smelled funky. Leaning towards a Cartek unit. Anyone have this unit and how has it held up?...Thanks - Rich...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Can't help you with that one. I suggest order the throw out bearing, SB line and remote bleeder too while its apart.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i've only had a Spec 3+ and a Monster stage 3 in mine. the Spec was a total piece of crap. i had problems with it from the get-go and Spec wouldn't step up to the plate. it failed in 8,000 miles. i got the Monster stage 3 from Steve at SNL Performance and couldn't be happier. he's sold quite a few of these and i haven't heard any complaints. they're just a little heavier feel than stock but very acceptable and would work really well on a set up like yours


----------



## AaronGough (Nov 20, 2008)

Well I haven't had mine stick in any gear but I did warm up the clutch, so to say, one day running down the highway with a vette. I went to 3rd and when I shifted to 4th its like it wouldn't engage. I get out of it and when the motor slowed down it started working fine, but it has the stock clutch in it also. Any suggestions on upgrading would be cool. It has 57000 miles on it and I drive it the way it was meant to be driven so the factory isn't gonna last too much longer.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have to be carefull when my clutch is cold. Twice now sence the restoration when I've really really jumpped hard on it from a standing start I've smoked the clutch bad. A friend that was with couldn't believe it, he was so fired up, when the RPMs went through the roof he was all excited..."Awesome burn-out!" he says...I was like, that's no burn-out, that's a smoked clutch! 3rd and 4th it's just fine. Went 2 miles down the road, stopped and did a huge burn-out in first. My buddy had owned 340 challangers and said his ride in the GTO was way faster then any MOPAR he's owned. I'm thinking the big tires just have too much bite for the stock cold clutch.


----------

